# Venezuelan Suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia)?



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone got one and if so could you share your experiences? I've ordered a sling that should be arriving on Thursday


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

There you go heres a good care sheet!!! Havent kept one but have used these care sheets in the past and they are spot on.


The Spider Diaries - Psalmopoeus irminia Care Sheet


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

That's very helpful, thanks Selina.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

No problem cant wait to get 1 as they are on my wish list :flrt:


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

ive got 1 and it scares the crap outta me :lol2: found it on my tv screen this morning after virgin monkeys who fitted the tv stuff on friday moved all my invert vivs about and kinda slid her door open, so try catching a big hairy tele-porting psycho with a nasty bite at 6 in the morning. it hates me it seriously hates me! other than that shes gorgeous and i love her to bits lol


----------



## _spider-mad_ (Aug 13, 2008)

I have one being delivered on Friday, have a care sheet too, 

good luck with it


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Great spiders, virtually bomb proof, so can't see you having a problem at all, they can be very skittish so just give it plenty of time to settle down after transit.


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

We have one and she is a beautiful T. She is fast and a little skittish thought :lol2:









Leeann


----------



## martinch (Oct 5, 2014)

they are fast mate i have had a bit of mine and believe me it hurts for about a week to 10 days dont make you feel to good either be carefull they will escape at any given chance


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

These T's don't run, they teleport. My old one used to move in ways I cant explain.


----------



## martinch (Oct 5, 2014)

Sickone said:


> These T's don't run, they teleport. My old one used to move in ways I cant explain.


te

lol yeah i understand i just got a thialand black if you want one evil spider and very very fast try that one if it gets one you it runs up your arm band bits in several places on the way up they are like lightning


----------



## martinch (Oct 5, 2014)

*hi mate*



_simon_ said:


> Has anyone got one and if so could you share your experiences? I've ordered a sling that should be arriving on Thursday


yes i have one and they are very fast and very defencive and will bit and it hurts but got corbalt blue and that bit me the other day that was so painfull but it just seemed to hang on and kept bitting was painful


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Holy thread revival batman! Posted - 25-08-2008, 01:11 PM


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Spider bites*

Martinch , sounds like you have been tagged by every spider you own , may I ask what you are doing with them ? And have you any ideas as to where you might be going wrong ? Or do you like being attacked by Tarantulas ? I've kept T's all my adult life including all the species that you have been bitten by , and I honestly can not recall the last time I was tagged by a T . All the best Chris


----------

